# Umbau des ehemaligen Pools zum Schwimmteich



## Teichtaucherin (10. Aug. 2008)

Eine neverending Story :beeten 

Hallo zusammen,

da wir neu sind, wollten wir uns kurz vorstellen.

Wir (Silke & Rainer) leben in Oberhausen (Rheinland) und haben seit
einigen Jahren einen wunderschönen Naturteich (100m³) in unserem Garten.
Die Fische (Koi´s, Goldfische und Orfen) fühlen sich pudelwohl. Die
Wasserwerte sind Top, und der dazugehörige Naturgarten schenkt
uns viele viele schöne Stunden. Wir wollen aber auch kurz darauf
hinweisen, dass auch wir (und unser Teich) durch die "Hölle" der Fischmittelchen, Algenvernichter, Filtertechniken, und Teichphilosophien gegangen sind, und viel viel Lehrgeld bezahlt haben  

Nun zu unserem neuen Projekt 

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte...

2005 ist unser ehemaliger Pool auf Grund eines Erdrutsches eingestürzt.
Danach kamen Monate der Überlegungen, Gedanken und Diskussionen.
Zwischen Erneuern, Zuschütten, Koi-Teich und Schwimmteich gingen die Überlegungen hin und her. Die Erneuerung war einfach im Verhältnis zu teuer, also entschlossen wir uns 2 Jahre lang das "Dingen" zuzuschütten. Das benötigte Material kam aus unserem Garten. 


Hier mal zwei Fotos vom Urzustand nach dem Einsturz und der "Zuschüttphase":
 
 


Vor ca. 3-4 Wochen haben wir uns dann doch entschlossen, aus dem "Loch" einen Schwimmteich zu bauen  

Nun 2 Fotos, die schon aufzeigen, wie es werden soll :
 
 

Nun folgt kurzfristig das Modellieren (Stufen in den Hang, alles schön einplanen, das "Bett" für den Pflanzenbereich wird auch noch geformt >>da wo momentan die grüne Folie zum Schutz vor Regengüssen liegt)
Der Eingang in den Badebereich soll ein schöner Sandstrand werden, die sichtbaren Steilhänge -leider können wir sie nicht weiter abtragen- werden mit NG-Ufermatte bepflanzt.

Der Hang wird in den nächsten 2 Wochen abgedecktmit:
-900er Vlies
-1,4mm Teichfolie von NG in Grün
-Verbundmatte (auch von NG)
.....möchten wir gerne direkt zuschneiden lassen
und noch ein
-Überzug mit Mörtel

Wir hoffen, bis hier hin einen Eindruck vermittelt zu haben, wie es mal werden soll. 

Nun sind wir aber an dem Punkt wo es mal wieder um die Technik geht. Als nicht ganz unversierte Teichbesitzer (100m³ Koiteich) kennen wir uns
ganz gut aus mit : Pumpen, Verrohrung, Filtertechnik, Teichbiologie u.s.w.

Da wir zur Klärung des neuen Schwimmteiches wieder auf Patronenfiltertechnik setzen wollen, ergeben sich für uns einige Fragen...

Da der alte Pool einen Bodenablauf und einen Skimmer hat, sind wir uns
nicht sicher, ob wir den Bodenablauf als Zugang zum Filter nutzen können  (die neue Pumpe wird wesenlich schwächer sein, als die alte Poolpumpe) ?

Was machen wir, wenn sich der Bodenablauf mit Sedimenten "zusetzt"? Druckspülung ist ja nicht mehr möglich.

Wieviele Einlaufdüsen sollten angebracht werden ?

Muss ein 2. Bodenablauf installiert werden ?
(wird problematisch, da der Boden aus Beton ist)

Kann der noch zu installierende Wasserfall ebenfalls über die Pumpe
vom Filter bedient werden, oder muss ein neue Ansaugstelle im
Teich installiert werden (würde eine 2. Pumpe voraussetzen)


Zur Filterdimensionierung noch einige Infos...
 - ca. 60m Patronen mit 30PPI
 - 16.000 ECO Pumpe (3-4 Umwälzungen am Tag)
 - wir rechnen derzeit mit einem Wasservolumen von ca. 60m³


So, das waren mal die einfachen Fragen 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Ruhrgebiet

Silke & Rainer


----------



## gluefix (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Umbau des ehemaligen Pools zum Schwimmteich*

Oha da habt ihr euch aber was vorgenommen ...bin gespannt wie es da weiter geht. Ich denke mit genügend Fleiß wird das ganz bestimmt ein schöner großer Teich.


----------



## günter-w (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Umbau des ehemaligen Pools zum Schwimmteich*

Hallo Silke und Rainer, willkommen hier in der Schwimmteichabteilung und viel Erfolg und Süaß bei eurem Projekt. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz im klaren was das alles werden soll. ein Schwimmteich und ein Kaiteich oder alles in einem Becken. gibt es Pflanzbereiche in dem Schwimmteich oder soll das wie ein Pollbetrieben werden nur ohne Chlor. Einlaufdüsen kenn ich bei einem Schwimmteich nicht dort wird normal ein Baucheinlauf gestaltet oder ein Quellstein der für eine angenehme Optik sorgt. Bodenablauf muss nicht unbedingt sein, eine Schwerkraftleitung hat die gleiche Funktion. Ob der Patronenfilter die Badewasserqualität sicher stellt weis ich nicht. Bei dem Wasserfall ist die Höhe entscheidend, sonst ist der Verlust so hoch das nichts oben ankommt daher Pumpenkennlinie beachten. Leider kann ich mit euren Angaben keine ausführlicheren Tips geben. Dazu ist das Thema zu sensiebel.


----------

